# Waxing an dying



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok fokes I have receive 7 out of 25 traps an I should have them all by the end of the week after degreasing them all can I wax an dye traps at the same time or is it best to dye first an then get new water in then wax thanks for the help


----------



## Acedog (Feb 17, 2012)

You wont be able to dye them until they get a light coat of rust on them, unless your using a speed dip.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's true, after degreasing leaving them outside in a damp place will give them a light coat of rust in just a couple of days. I alway dyed then waxed. I had two different boiling pots, a dying pot and a waxing pot.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have always dyed mine the waxed them. I am really sure if you could do it at the same time or not. Ace and 220 are right, let them rust first.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Is dying really necessary? I've heard a lot of guys who swear its an unnecessary extra step?


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

I did degrease them yesterday an left them outside last night so I'll check later an see what they look like


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

X2 Chris. I speed dip my water traps because it is fast and easy.

And even though I have a five gallon bucket full of walnut hulls for dying. I would rather just wax them. If you are after K9 the trap will be buried, raccoon really are not trap shy, and I have heard bobcat will step on a exposed trap pan, and beaver, mink, rats, and otter just set under water.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I do dye mine but I would agree it isn't necessary. Like OAC said, they are hidden under dirt.


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

You are welcome Noyotes. My consultation cost is 6% of any fur caught during the next 2 seasons


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Know win waxing do u mix water with the wax or just use wax no water?


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I wired all of my traps together and tossed them in the lake for a couple weeks. Came out nice and rusty and scent free. Worked great. I didn't even degrease them and I caught coyotes and raccoons on them this season.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

I just cleaned 5 doz new traps and put them in a tub of salt water.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Skinner712 said:


> I just cleaned 5 doz new traps and put them in a tub of salt water.


I don't know how strong of a salt solution you used, but keep a close watch. Salt can be very corrosive to steel. It could leave your traps pitted.


----------



## Up North Journal (Sep 12, 2011)

If your going to boil for de-scenting canine traps why wouldn't you throw a couple of walunt hulls in to dye as well? Just a thought as I've only trapped for the first time this year.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Skinner, I place a block of wax into a pot with water and bring it to a boil. When the wax is completely melted i placed the traps in the water. I leave them in until the steel is the same temp as the water then SLOWLY lift them out. *Be very careful not to let the wax hit the open flame!*


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok degrease all of my traps an been leaving them outside an went out an checked on them an all of them had a even amount of rust on them so I started dying them an they all turned out great thanks for all the help


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Great, I am glad they turned out good for ya. Good luck trapping and remember we expect to see pics of the animals they catch.


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

You know I will mick


----------

